

Turn your phone into a simple interface - agilek
http://www.koalaphone.com/en/

======
petepete
"Turn your phone into a simple interface" doesn't sound quite right; maybe
"Give your phone a simple interface" fits better?

Looks very much like BigLauncher, I assume it's from the same company?

~~~
tomasslavicek
Yeah, it definitely sounds better :) KoalaPhone is from a different company
than BIG Launcher (but both apps are from Czech Republic).

